# Huge Triumph!



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, to me it is anway...

I called the place i applied for about a position, they have my application on file and will call me if or when a position is available. I'm very happy that I had the courage today to call. Was really tough :thanks


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

:nw Good luck!!


----------



## A -Mom-With-SA (Jun 9, 2006)

You go girl!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woohoo, Melusine! :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Consider Me Impressed,

Matt


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone, you're all so kind


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

GOOD JOB!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats on doing that! Calling people is so hard. Good for you.


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

:nw


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you all  It matters alot to me to get these replies.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I would have been sweating bullets....Good Luck with the job!!!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks FX! Pray for me.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

wow congratulations and good luck..


----------



## anxiousslacker (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome ;D Its hard to even get and turn in the application in the first place let alone call x.x


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks both of you.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Good on you Melusine & good luck!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:thanks Lilly, i appreciate so much! (Love your name, btw)


----------

